# George Whitefield on the necessity of religious controversy



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 20, 2020)

ALTHOUGH I am persuaded that nothing hath a greater Tendency to strengthen the Hands of Infidels, than the too frequent Altercations between the Professors of Christianity; yet there are certain Occasions wherein the necessary Defence of the Principles of our holy Religion, as well as the Practice of it, renders public Remonstrances of the greatest Use and Importance. The sacred Pages afford us many Examples of this Nature. ...

For more, see George Whitefield on the necessity of religious controversy.


----------

